# nausea & constipaion



## Guest (Oct 28, 2001)

i suffer from consitpation and nausea. I can't handle magnesium of liquid fiber. iam trying stoolsoftners now . I can't drink plain water at most times because it comes right backup. I have a hard time eating. ikeep losing weight. The way i deal with my pain is at this time antispas med hyoscyamine and penergan for nausea and motion sickness i NOW have. I live in oregon so i am on the medical medijuana program. it does help with spasms nausa give me some kind of appitite to eat.It also helps with my depression i have with ibs. I am tierd of pills! At times i hate to eat it hurts but hurts not to eat. Peppermint is nauseatin to me it cramps my stomach. I beging to think that i am allergic to food boo hoo.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2001)

When was the last time you saw a Docter?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2001)

i just had scopes up & down both ways.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2001)

JulieI am sorry for the difficult times you are having now. Have you ever tried enzymes? They help me a lot with the C. When you tried magnesium did you try both kinds the oxide and the citrate? Some people just can't drink water its just yucky to them. Can you drink other liquads? Crystal light is GREAT and only has 5 calories a serving so it wouldn't hurt your tum tum with sugar and acid.I will say a prayer for you and hope things improve soon for you.Renee


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

julie - the only thing that I've found to help my nausea is to eat smaller, but more frequent meals. It's a tough thing to train yourself to do as the last thing you want when you're nauseous is food. But it really helps to keep some food in your stomach at all times. I know that the mornings are the worst, but I still try to have a little bit of oatmeal or a banana.I hope this could work for you too.Ty


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2001)

i am going to try miralax. i do like water. it can be any liquids. i can drink sugarfree soda but not drinks that are sugarfree.they make me sick.i've been dealing with this for 13yrs. it is getting worst. my weight. my tastes. my hair is falling out. i just take one day at atime. go towork. i'm a dog groomer .it keeps me buzy and my mind off my self.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Bump


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2001)

what do you mean by this?


----------



## plm123 (Sep 25, 2000)

Julia37 just bumped your post to make it active to make sure someone reads it and responds to it.I am C/D and I have lots of problems with nausea. I cannot take most of the prescription medicines for IBS or magnesium or liquid fiber either. I take meclizine for motion sickness.I drink Aloe Vera juice which I can purchase at Walgreens or Walmart. I mix it with a little gatorade and it will help with the C and nausea. It tastes kind of like soapy water but it helps me. I also take acidophilus daily and I have added peppermint capsules and slippery elm bark capsules. I also try drinking a lot of water. I have several small meals instead of large ones. I try to keep my portions small so I don't start cramping and get nauseated. It really helps. So far my IBS has gotten much better.If I get C, I will get very nauseated until I can go. Once I do, my tummy is fine.I don't know if any of these suggestions will help you but they have worked wonders for me. I hope they help. I was also diagnosed with an inner ear problem that causes much of my motion sickness and nausea. You may want to see a doctor regarding that because you may have the same issues.P.


----------

